
Did Bill Gates Steal the Heart of DOS? (2012) - DyslexicAtheist
https://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/did-bill-gates-steal-the-heart-of-dos
======
DyslexicAtheist
first they forgot to mention that the piece was written by a Microsoft
employee, then the guy does string comparison on binary files "with a new
tool", ...

Actually the comments were the reason I posted this. IEEE is never ashamed of
being the mouth piece for corporate propaganda.

